# telnet abschalten



## danube (22. Dezember 2002)

hallo,

sollte ich bei meinem webserver telnet abschalten? ich benutze sowieso nur SSH und wollte wissen ob ich mich dann immernoch einloggen kann oder ob es probleme geben könnte..


----------



## root_linux (26. Dezember 2002)

Hi,
welches betriebssystem benutzt du??
Wenn du Linux benutzt kannst du ganz einfach in der inetd.conf beim eintrag telnet ein '#' davormachen, danach sollte der Telnetserver deaktiviert sein!! Bei Windows weis ich leider nicht wie man das machen könnte!

mfg rl


----------



## danube (26. Dezember 2002)

ich benutze freebsd

also einfach auskommentieren und inetd.conf speichern?
gut, das werd ich mal machen, danke!


----------



## foxkilo (13. Oktober 2003)

autsch, freebsd muss erst geoeffnet werden, standardmaessig ist doch alles dicht ... !


----------

